

Ask HN: How do you find the local nerd community? - rogercosseboom

My background is unrelated to technology, and most of my friends tend to roll their eyes when I describe my project, but I've been tinkering on a web app over the past few months that I'd like to begin building into a startup. I know the likely hood of my project succeeding as a mono-founder is poor, so I'd like to meet up with a group of people that are technology-oriented and (maybe) recruit a co-founder. Unfortunately, I'm a relatively recent transplant to New York and have no idea how to do this. Has remote-conferencing and telecommuting made local usergroups obsolete? How have other mono-founders done it?
======
noodle
<http://nyc.startupdrinks.com/>

<http://barcamp.org/BarCampNYC4>

<http://coworking.pbwiki.com/CoworkingNewYorkCity>

i'm sure there are others, too, i'm just not from NY so i can't comment in
depth

------
bootload
_"... I'd like to meet up with a group of people that are technology-oriented
... recent transplant to New York ..."_

Might be worth checking out <http://www.nycresistor.com> it provides a private
workspace (something like $30/month) and project groups, accessing smart
locals on Saturdays & Sundays. The events are here
<http://www.eventbrite.com/org/52408308?s=1> and you can read an NYT article ~
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/28/nyregion/thecity/28tink.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/28/nyregion/thecity/28tink.html?_r=1)
There is also HN thread somewhere (I killed 'SearchYC.com' looking for it).

------
manvsmachine
<http://meetup.com>

